# License Plate



## Kimijean (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband collects license plates from all over the world. We've recently moved to Maadi and he wants an Egyptian license plate for his collection but I can't seem to find them anywhere. Usually we find them in antique shops or junkyards. Any suggestions on where I might find one? Taking a screwdriver and removing it off an abandoned car is not an option . 

I was really hoping to find one for him for Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's the reply I got from asking Egyptian friends:

The plates stay with the car because they act as the cars registration unless the car is moving to another governorate. It's mandatory that you deliver the old plates to their DMV and take the new ones. In Egypt there is no registration for any taxi's anymore. So the taxi driver's of old cars that go out of service can sell their plates for 25,000 pounds. They're not selling the plates but the access to the registration to operate a taxi.

They said the only way to get plates yourself was to have papers for a new car.

Some suggested that you might explain to someone with a car that you collect plates from countries and offer 50 pounds for their plates so they can get a replacement. That it would be easy for the person to make an official report saying they were traveling on the highway and had an accident where they found at their destination they lost one of their plates.

Another suggestion was to ask a mechanic to get you plates.


----------

